# Baaa'd To the Bone



## chilerelleno (Sep 1, 2018)

A rainy Labor Day Weekend here on the Alabama Gulf Coast but I'm not letting it slow my smoking down.  Even though I'm cooking enough to last through tomorrow, today's pace in the kitchen is relaxed as I've spread things out over the day.
Things, lots of things, good things, yummy things... Oh yeah!
What kind'a things you ask? Well let me tell you.

*The Menu

Breakfast*
Breakfast, a good day deserves a good breakfast to start it out right.
Double Cheese Cheesy Grits with three Sunny Side Eggs









*The Leg of Lamb*
A 5lb Leg of Lamb seasoned with lemon, fresh herbs and spices.
Smoked at 250°-280° over Cherry, took about 2.75 hours to reach an IT of 140° which I pulled it off at.  I wrapped it in foil and let it rest while I finished the sprouts.  Final temp check at slicing, the IT rose to 146° during it's rest.
It was garnished with a Lemon/Mint Gremolata.







Ready to hit the smoker






Looking pretty good






IT 146° after resting, perfect medium rare







Smoked Pork Neck Bones-n-Beans
4lbs plus of meaty Pork Neck Bones rubbed with my pork rub.
Smoked at 250°-280° with hickory, over a huge pan of Creole Cream Style Red Beans with onion and bell pepper.
They took about three hours of smoke before I put them in with the beans, then another hour or so.
I pulled them back out, pulled the meat and mixed it into the beans.




























Cast Iron Brussel Sprouts with Bacon, Onion and Garlic  <<< Link

Precook bacon






Precook onions and garlic






Fry single layers of halved sprouts in bacon grease till bottoms are well bronzed






Combine all together and saute for 5 minutes







*Mac-n-Cheese Waffle experimentation* inspired by 

 hillbillyrkstr

I made the first one with straight mac-n-cheese and it didn't work out very well.
The next batch I added a cup of panko crumbs and an egg to about 3-4C of mac-n-cheese.
Those cooked up much better with a nice consistency.
All of them were made with bacon and jalapeno.
I found these to be quite interesting, with much potential if the time is taken to perfect a good recipe.
I think they need a lot more savory flavor incorporated into them.
My wife was kind'a indifferent, she ate a few pieces and said it reminded her of cheesy cornbread.
My brat kids wouldn't even try them, I think they perceived me to be abusing perfectly good mac-n-cheese.



















Oddegan's Bacon Grease Ginger Snaps  <<< Link
Big and spicy Ginger Snaps with a chewy center of homemade Candied Ginger.
The candied was better than the crystallized, larger, softer and chewier.












*The Finale*


----------



## motocrash (Sep 1, 2018)

Yessir!
I don't know where to start...I'd be happy at the kids table with a waffle and beans.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Sep 1, 2018)

Just damn Chili! You outdid yourself.

George


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 1, 2018)

Wow, Baaad to the bone is right. Now that’s what I’d call a feast. I think I need a cigarette after seeing all that lol I guess my smoked meatloaf will have to do tonight. Good job.


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 1, 2018)

DAMN!  I would eat till I exploded!  Everything looks perfectly cooked!  SuperBad!

Mike


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 1, 2018)

Wow, just wow, nuff said...


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 2, 2018)

Looking good chili!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Sep 2, 2018)

I'd eat that upside down and blindfolded!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2018)

Dang it John you rocked that cook. Kinda surprised about the kids not liking the M-n-C. It looks like it has a good crust and most kids love crust.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## meatallica (Sep 2, 2018)

Wow Chile!! 6:15 am here on the East Coast, I ain't had breakfast yet. My stomach is poking my spine telling me I want that!
I'm thinking beans and brussel sprouts to go with PP today;)


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 2, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Yessir!
> I don't know where to start...I'd be happy at the kids table with a waffle and beans.


Thank ya kindly MC.


RiversideSm0ker said:


> Just damn Chili! You outdid yourself.
> 
> George


Too kind George, appreciate it.


SmokinLogs said:


> Wow, Baaad to the bone is right. Now that’s what I’d call a feast. I think I need a cigarette after seeing all that lol I guess my smoked meatloaf will have to do tonight. Good job.


Thanks SL, very nice of ya.


----------



## Braz (Sep 2, 2018)

All I can say is, "WOW!"


----------



## wbf610 (Sep 2, 2018)

Outstanding cook.  I unliked it, just so I could like it a second time.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 2, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> DAMN!  I would eat till I exploded!  Everything looks perfectly cooked!  SuperBad!
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the compliments Mike, I stuffed myself like a starving rat last night.


WaterRat said:


> Wow, just wow, nuff said...


Thank you WR


hillbillyrkstr said:


> Looking good chili!


Eating good Hillbilly! Thanks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 2, 2018)

*Breakfast*
I messed with the waffles again and came up with a wonderfully twisted Huevos Rancheros.
This time it was approx 1C Panko, 2eggs, 1/8C water and 4-5C of mac-n-cheese.
Added in chopped onion, jalapeno and dusted with Tony Chachere's 'More Spice'.
Topped the waffle with leftover beans and a couple of eggs.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 2, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I'd eat that upside down and blindfolded!


Thanks Kris, careful there, don't wanna upset the digestion.


gmc2003 said:


> Dang it John you rocked that cook. Kinda surprised about the kids not liking the M-n-C. It looks like it has a good crust and most kids love crust.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thanks very much Chris.
Don't know either man, my kids can be weird sometimes.


meatallica said:


> Wow Chile!! 6:15 am here on the East Coast, I ain't had breakfast yet. My stomach is poking my spine telling me I want that!
> I'm thinking beans and brussel sprouts to go with PP today;)


Thank you, your breakfast is posted above.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2018)

OMG!!!  That's a lot of Beautiful Stuff, again!!
I could start right now with that Breakfast, and I already ate (5 hours ago).
All looks Magnificent!!
Nice Job, John!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 2, 2018)

Braz said:


> All I can say is, "WOW!"


Thanks Braz, appreciate it.


wbf610 said:


> Outstanding cook.  I unliked it, just so I could like it a second time.


Thanks for the Likes.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 2, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG!!!  That's a lot of Beautiful Stuff, again!!
> I could start right now with that Breakfast, and I already ate (5 hours ago).
> All looks Magnificent!!
> Nice Job, John!
> ...


Very kind of ya John, appreciate the compliments and Like.
Plenty of leftovers and its about lunch time.
Thanks again.


----------



## dls1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Another epic feast at the Relleno's. Damn, how many people do you cook for? Though whole meal looks great I'm one of those who detests brussel sprouts. Like!

We do a full leg of lamb every few weeks, though we prefer ours a bit less done than you. I generally cut some small slits in the flesh then stuff the slits with something of garlic and herb seasoning "paste" then slow cook it in a 200F oven or smoker to an IT of 117F-120F. I then wrap it in HD foil, a heavy towel, and into a warm cooler for around 45 minutes. Just prior to when it's time to slice and serve, it then goes in a 550F oven or grill for around 7 minutes. With the carryover from the initial cook plus the final short blast of heat the finished IT is usually around 128F.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 2, 2018)

dls1 said:


> Another epic feast at the Relleno's. Damn, how many people do you cook for? Though whole meal looks great though I'm one of those who detests brussel sprouts. Like!
> 
> We do a full leg of lamb every few weeks, though we prefer ours a bit less done than you. I generally cut some small slits in the flesh then stuff the slits with something of garlic and herb seasoning "paste" then slow cook it in a 200F oven or smoker to an IT of 117F-120F. I then wrap it in HD foil, a heavy towel, and into a warm cooler for around 45 minutes. Just prior to when it's time to slice and serve, it then goes in a 550F oven or grill for around 7 minutes. With the carryover from the initial cook plus the final short blast of heat the finished IT is usually around 128F.


LoL... Thanks dls, and a fine feast it was too.
I'm cooking for 5-7 people, and I like my leftovers.
I'll eat your share of the Brussel sprouts.
Also, thanks for the like.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 2, 2018)

Double Dog Damn!!! LIKE x 10!!! Keep a light on for me!!


----------



## greatfx1959 (Sep 2, 2018)

will you just adopt me and be done with it for humanitys sake lol..........good job john, holler to my aunt and uncle the next time you are through cottonwood.................roll tide
tony


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> Double Dog Damn!!! LIKE x 10!!! Keep a light on for me!!


Thanks Denny, appreciate the compliment and Like.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2018)

greatfx1959 said:


> will you just adopt me and be done with it for humanitys sake lol..........good job john, holler to my aunt and uncle the next time you are through cottonwood.................roll tide
> tony


[Elvis voice]Thank ya, thank ya very much![/Elvis voice]
The paperwork must be held up somewhere in court.
Was through Cottonwood last Friday, straight down Cty Rd 33 S.
How about that Bama game Saturday night, a straight up curbstomping.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2018)

LMAO... My wife says I'm not allowed to buy those beans again.
After two days of eating them... Well...  Ya know. :eek::eek::eek:


----------



## nicefly (Sep 25, 2018)

Wow I was goofing around looking for leg of lamb ideas and found this.
No words. Looks awesome!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks, appreciate it.


----------

